# Best Tape for Cross?



## mlove61 (Jan 23, 2008)

So, what are people's opinions of the best handlebar tape for cross racing? I've been wondering if the Benotto cellotape might work well if it's even available anymore - durable, wouldn't soak up water, easy to clean, and light ;-).


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

I like Planet Bike's gel tape. Good cushion, not too thick, not too expensive, and the company supports cyclocross!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I love Fizik tape for CX. It is grippy and cleans up very easily. It's not cushy though.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

mlove61 said:


> I've been wondering if the Benotto cellotape might work well if it's even available anymore - durable, wouldn't soak up water, easy to clean, and light ;-).


You can still find it on eBay, but I wouldn't use it for CX. I find it slippery when wet and harsh all the time. I've tried Salsa Goma (rubber over cork) and found that to be too hard and not very durable. I've go some new all-rubber Cinelli tape on my commuter that seems better.

Honestly, good 'ol Cinelli cork is my preference. Its grippy in all conditions, cleans up easily and is reasonably durable. I ran some similar Colnago branded white cork last season and it held up fine.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

White cork tape. It shows mud and dirt well.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

Cross Fashion rule #45 - No white bar tape after Labor Day!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I just use black cork. You will crash, it will get torn.

I'd really like to learn how to do the woven bar tape... double thickness and sweeeeet look!


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

More than a brand or type of tape.

I like to place longitudinal (along the bar) strips of bar tape at the main contact points where you hand is resting the most, that way you can keep a somehow narrow bar diameter (for better, grip, reach and ergonomics) but add the cushion just where is necesary.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I was thinking of trying cloth over cork when the season approaches and I convert my cross bike to single-ringed, sissy-braked, paul-thumbied glory.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

Specialized Roubaix tape is what i've got on the Giant now. I like the feel of it - a team mate has been using it and he likes it a ton - i figure i give it a shot...

pretty durable - squishy and grippy - even when wet... not slippery like the cork can get... a wee synthetic feeling coming from cork, but hey - so far it seem to be working (no cross rides on it yet - just loads of commuting).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

gumdad said:


> White cork tape. It shows mud and dirt well.


If I didn't want my bike looking like it has been around mud and dirt I wouldn't race cross. 

It cleans up fine and it scandalizes the society types. :thumbsup:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

fleck said:


> You will crash, it will get torn.


Then you may as well run whatever color you want. . .


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

*I've always liked the OTF cross tape.*

I'm a big fan of cork myself, but this stuff is indestructible.

http://www.gripstore.com/cyclocross_detail.asp?product_id=SL-CC.

limited color selection for you fashion mavens. ( i should talk!)


----------



## dano49 (Mar 13, 2008)

Whatever happened to the Pearl Izumi Greptile Tape and Glove Combo? That stuff would have really put ole Hincapie in a worse predictament when the steer tube decided to relieve itself of it's duties at Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

*Another vote for white tape*

Back when I started racing bikes, a mentor of mine always ran white tape. When I asked him why his response was, "Because race bikes should have white tape." It cleans up really nicely with soap and water. I wash my bikes after races with buckets of water and soap, so it's no difficulty in having to scrub the tape as well. He used to put new tape on before every road race, but that's a bit much for me. Match it with a white saddle and see people's heads explode at a muddy cross race.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Unoveloce said:


> Match it with a white saddle and see people's heads explode at a muddy cross race.


Natch'


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

What fork is that?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

dano49 said:


> That stuff would have really put ole Hincapie in a worse predictament when the steer tube decided to relieve itself of it's duties at Paris-Roubaix.


We're waiting for the call from Line Judge Hincapie. . . .he's signaling Touchdown!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

pretender said:


> What fork is that?


Mine? Kinesis. No longer available AFAIK.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Mine? Kinesis. No longer available AFAIK.


Nice. I've been mulling over lightening up my fork from the stock one (the steel sloping crown one). Origin8 looks pretty good for the money.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

pretender said:


> Origin8 looks pretty good for the money.


Whoa, no kidding! Nice clearance too.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Whoa, no kidding! Nice clearance too.


I would have to let go of certain prejudices to use a full carbon fork. Won't have the cash for a couple months, in any event.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

pretender said:


> I would have to let go of certain prejudices to use a full carbon fork.


I'm with you there. I know in my head that CF is plenty strong, and we've all seen that IF with the folded steel fork. . .


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've got some "Rev X" brand tape on my roadie and I think I'm going to give it a shot on my cross bike. Really stretchy, grippy, and seems more durable than cork. I ran Deda cork (better than Cinelli, atmo) last yr and liked it, but it tore fairly easily.


----------



## ejpres (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the white fizik tape. It's totally easy to clean, still looks good after many muddy rides and races and feels like you have something solid in your hands. i don't need softer tape in cross since the tires absorb more, on the road I prefer different, fizik feels rather harsh there.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

fleck said:


> I'd really like to learn how to do the woven bar tape... double thickness and sweeeeet look!


Woven tape is actually still pretty thin if it's done right... I've did it on my road bike-
Oh yeah, and the Fizik does grip really well when it's wet, has been really durable, and the white inside that weave has stayed white w/minimal cleaning.










Yay for digging up old threads!!!


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

I run Deda or SRAM or whoever's synthetic (foam) cork-like tape with Fizik gel pads underneath. Me gusta.

Morgan


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I'm with you there. I know in my head that CF is plenty strong, and we've all seen that IF with the folded steel fork. . .


Aluminum seems to be that nice "split the difference" between stock steel (usually heavy, sometimes not so nice ride) and entry to mid level CF forks. Not as light as the high end CF forks, but competitive with the lower priced forks. Mine came with aluminum, and so far I've spent the money on tires and outfitting a set of pit wheels rather than upgrade the fork.


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Nov 4, 2007)

I've always rocked dark tape. Can I go wrong with white? Will it be gross after week 1? Your thoughts, please...


----------



## hardtail6 (Sep 17, 2003)

Scott Natty Wrap is the schiznit if you can find it.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

specialized Roubaix tape worked really well, lasted a whole season racing CX and the rest of the year commuting.

going to try some Planet Bike Tape this year, and for the first time ever, i'll be using a color other than black. We'll see how long it lasts...


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

I just started running the Lizard Skins bar tape in white. It is by far the lightest and grippiest tape (even when wet) I have used. I am not terribly interested in plushness (never been a need of mine and I used non-padded gloves) but this stuff has a nice squish to it. So far the white has cleaned up nicely but as far as durability goes, time will tell. 

Other tapes I've used:
Fizik - a little too slick unless you used the 'suede' version and then too hard to clean up
Arundel Gecko Grip - Liked it a lot but wore out too quickly. Arundel get the award for best wrapping instructions.


----------



## BetterThanAliens (Nov 4, 2007)

Went with Specialized's Roubaix tape in white. Have yet to truly experience it since the shop is wrapping her up after a rear wheel true. The season is almost here!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

FTM said:


> I am not terribly interested in plushness (never been a need of mine and I used non-padded gloves) but this stuff has a nice squish to it.



FTM:

How did your tape hold up? I prefer thinner tape, too... and am slowly switching bikes over to the Race version of the Lizard Skins tape. The nicer-looking pattern/texture is an added bonus of the Race stuff.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

It was pretty much shot up by the hoods at the end of the season. I put the tape on in August and it lasted ~25 races, training and quite a bit of trail riding. I feel like I got my money's worth. The Arundel Gecko tape is a pretty good second place tape (although it is thicker) and that does last longer and cost at least half as much.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

FTM said:


> It was pretty much shot up by the hoods at the end of the season.


I've read a couple of other people with the same complaint. Mine has held up well... I wonder if different hoods sit different? I'm using Hudz for SRAM hoods.

The Lizard Skins race tape is only available in 3 colors, so I may take a look at the Arundel tape if I need a different color. I do prefer thinner tape. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Arundel Gecko Grip. Very grippy, and cleans easily. Mine is 3 years old and still going.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

The best tape is Fizik Microtex in black or grey. Combined with Hudz hoods - you got yourself a really grippy and comfortable setup. Fizik is a bit more expensive, but something as important as tape shouldn't be skimped.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Microtex is really thin.. it feels great, but if you like a little padding, you won't like it. They do have the new dual:tape that is more padded. Just a word of warning to those who haven't tried it...


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Microtex is really thin.. it feels great, but if you like a little padding, you won't like it. They do have the new dual:tape that is more padded. Just a word of warning to those who haven't tried it...


It is thinner than others, but it doesn't bother me since I have padded gloves and I never do really long rides (>2hrs) on my cross bike. For cross racing, I prefer grippy and dark.


----------

